# 580K Backhoe alternator



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This is a picture of a new alternator for my backhoe (I still have the old one).
My question:
Is that black wire from the black box to the connector a really important wire?

Mine is broken/chewed off at the black box. 

I'm thinking I might need to get a new alternator.

JW


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You do not need a new altanator. If you have one in your area, bring it to a local altanator and starter rebuild shop and they will test and rebuild only the components needed . Much cheaper than new


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That is a capacitor to eliminate radio frequency static. Has nothing to do with the capability of the alternator to properly charge.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Excellent info. 

My next question

When my dad was alive and the backhoe was used weekly I noticed he did two things too it.. he had wired in a shutoff switch between the battery and the starter he said so it wouldn’t run down the battery. 

But he also got a bigger battery instead of using two 12 bolts wired inline. 

And yet he always seemed to have to charge the battery every month or so to keep it running

Where should I start trying to sort out the electrical?

FYI. Best I can tell he or someone he hired as day labor unhooked gauges and some lights because I think he was using trial and error to find the problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like your battery is trickling down for sure. My backhoe does the same. I just installed a battery disconnect switch for the time being as my Case is 1957, and there has been a lot of homemade rewiring on it by the previous owner.
If you have a multimeter, it can make life much easier. Set the meter to amps, disconnect the negative battery cable, key off and hook the leads of the multi meter, red to the cable and black to the negative battery terminal. If you get a decent reading on the meter, it shows you have a parasitic drain or a short in one of your circuits. Make sure everything is off, and if you have a cab on the hoe with an interior light, make sure to use a clamp on the dome light button, if equipped so the light won't come on with the door open. Start pulling fuses and watch the meter. If the amps drop significantly when one of the fuses is removed, that will tell you which circuit needs to be investigated. Or just disconnect and reconnect some wiring one at a time while observing the meter, until you find the culprit! I like to place a 1/4" piece of plywood or rubber under my battery as well to act as a cushion and isolate the battery from the tractor. I leave it in there. Whether it helps or not, I don't know, but it makes me happy!!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

30 Amp fuse which neither my brother nor his son can remember which one they replaced.

I am in awe that they can actually function in society with all the latest electronic gizmos AND replace a simple fuse
BUT
cannot remember which one they replaced.

Husband wasn't feeling well so no action on this today.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Got the backhoe started today.
Rust and corrosion on the shutoff switch was the culprit.

However, looks like now that the radiator is not leaking, we have another water leak which looks a lot like a bad water pump.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

was able to get one of the studs out of the font rim.

Ordering replacements today.

Put the bracket on the muffler.

Still need to remove the water pump.

JW


----------

